# Dillon RL550c



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Looking to get a progressive press, kinda have my mind made up on the Dillon RL550c, found one for a good price online, anyone have experience with this press? Looking for advice, 
Good the bad & the ugly.


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

I have two Dillon 550's they are a stand up company there lifetime warranty is legitimate. If I were starting over again I would buy a 550 and the appropriate dies for the calibers I intended to load with the blocks to hold the dies so you don't have to set each die up every time you do a caliber switch.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Bought my Dillon 550 in1986 and loaded thousands of rounds on it in many different calibers.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've got a square deal, buddy of mine has a few 550's. All I'm gonna say is you can't go wrong with blue. As wing shooter said they are an absolute stand up company. Any time you call to order parts a portion of those normal wear parts are always "covered under warranty"... Which is much appreciated. 

But here is testimate to their warranty, same buddy bought one of those 550's used, very old and in poor shape. One of the arms on it was cracked and it otherwise was in poor shape. He called Dillon up and inquired about sending it in to have it looked over and rebuilt. Something he was willing to pay to have done. He was told to ship it in so they could take a look at it and they would get back to him. Within 3 weeks of sending it in he received a complete, working press back. The only part he could recognize as being original was the main body of the press, Everything else appeared to be brand new. They didn't charge him a dime other than shipping cost. 

Also as mentioned their tool heads are VERY handy, it's great being able to pull the whole thing and have every die set exactly where you left it for next time when you go back to that caliber. IMO there is no bad or ugly when your talking about a Dillon, no Brainer BUY IT.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

colonel594 said:


> I've got a square deal, buddy of mine has a few 550's. All I'm gonna say is you can't go wrong with blue. As wing shooter said they are an absolute stand up company. Any time you call to order parts a portion of those normal wear parts are always "covered under warranty"... Which is much appreciated.
> 
> But here is testimate to their warranty, same buddy bought one of those 550's used, very old and in poor shape. One of the arms on it was cracked and it otherwise was in poor shape. He called Dillon up and inquired about sending it in to have it looked over and rebuilt. Something he was willing to pay to have done. He was told to ship it in so they could take a look at it and they would get back to him. Within 3 weeks of sending it in he received a complete, working press back. The only part he could recognize as being original was the main body of the press, Everything else appeared to be brand new. They didn't charge him a dime other than shipping cost.
> 
> Also as mentioned their tool heads are VERY handy, it's great being able to pull the whole thing and have every die set exactly where you left it for next time when you go back to that caliber. IMO there is no bad or ugly when your talking about a Dillon, no Brainer BUY IT.


Thanks, that's good to hear, my 550 is scheduled to be delivered today, I'm as excited as a little boy getting a new toy. Haha


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I had a square deal since 96-97 , and a 750 for 2 years , do you think you will like the manual indexing ?


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

JOE W said:


> I had a square deal since 96-97 , and a 750 for 2 years , do you think you will like the manual indexing ?


I ran a couple hundred rounds through it so far, and really like it, definitely alot faster than a than my single stage, the manual indexing doesn't bother me.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

cueman said:


> I ran a couple hundred rounds through it so far, and really like it, definitely alot faster than a than my single stage, the manual indexing doesn't bother me.


Roger that ..


----------

